
Startup School 2018 Admissions - vardhankoshal
Anyone here got notification of admission in Startup School 2018 yet?
======
PieShell
I heard today, the 20th of August, which is the day they said it would be
announce. "Startup School Advisor Track: You are in!" is the subject of the
email. I'm not understanding the "Advisor Track" though. hmmm

------
hsikka
I believe they said they would get back to us by the 20th, do you know if
anyone has already gotten their results?

~~~
vardhankoshal
Nopes. Thought HN would be the best place to know.

------
hollyleslie
Haven’t heard back either

~~~
vardhankoshal
Here in India, it's 7PM of 20th. Hate waiting for last day. Hope they announce
admissions soon.

